# Wish me luck - first order!



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

Been reading this forum for a while, made a few posts here and there, after several months finally doing my first order! It's small but that's OK in case I screw it up it won't cost me too much. Someone at the place I work at needed some shirts for his wife's cleaning business, so I designed a logo for free and am selling him the shirts at fairly close to what they're costing me, just for the experience and hopefully good word of mouth. I got the shirts from SanMar and the transfers from Versatrans. Hopefully they'll all get here in a few days and with luck the pressing will go well. Will report back, thanks again to everyone who posts here for all the helpful info!!


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

Tufflaw said:


> Been reading this forum for a while, made a few posts here and there, after several months finally doing my first order! It's small but that's OK in case I screw it up it won't cost me too much. Someone at the place I work at needed some shirts for his wife's cleaning business, so I designed a logo for free and am selling him the shirts at fairly close to what they're costing me, just for the experience and hopefully good word of mouth. I got the shirts from SanMar and the transfers from Versatrans. Hopefully they'll all get here in a few days and with luck the pressing will go well. Will report back, thanks again to everyone who posts here for all the helpful info!!


I wish you good fortune. Don't lose sleep re Sanmar. They are great re shipping, etc. Just log on to your account with them and see which distribution point they are shipping from and you have have a tracking number etc. I am not familiar with Versatrans. (Nothing meant good or bad there, just don't know them).


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

good luck and if anything goes wrong dont give up


----------



## cosmicjim (Sep 10, 2007)

One thing is don't get into the trap of working practically for free very often, because people they might tell will expect those prices and the people you offer that price to will expect it every time. 
People want to help out their friends, but it's your friends that should be helping you, since you were the one to put all the time and money behind this.


----------



## kidSUSHI (Jun 2, 2008)

cosmicjim said:


> One thing is don't get into the trap of working practically for free very often, because people they might tell will expect those prices and the people you offer that price to will expect it every time.
> People want to help out their friends, but it's your friends that should be helping you, since you were the one to put all the time and money behind this.


I agree totally here. perceived value is important. Why would you not want to be paid what you are worth.

I help friends alot as well but do make a profit!  it is why you do what you do..


----------



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind and helpful comments.

RM5: Versatrans is at The Best in CUSTOM TRANSFERS - Versatrans, they were one of the places reviewed by Rodney here: 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html

I agree 100% about not being too generous with friends - I'll certainly give them a break but of course my time is valuable as well. Since this was my very first order ever and it's a small one I'm cutting it close to the profit line since it's also a learning experience for me.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I used Versatrans for a recent job. They are great transfers. I followed the instructions to the letter and everything turned out great.

They also shipped my job (1 color) ASAP. I would not hesitate to use them again.


----------



## Printer77 (Feb 24, 2009)

Good luck and never surrander my friend!


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

Tufflaw said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind and helpful comments.
> 
> RM5: Versatrans is at The Best in CUSTOM TRANSFERS - Versatrans, they were one of the places reviewed by Rodney here:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html
> ...


Tufflaw,

Thanks, Yeah I am just the jack of all trades, master of none in our little business. We started it about 6 years ago when a vendor screwed us on some uniforms we ordered for one of our fastpitch teams. My brother and I decided that we could at least give good customer service at a fair price for team and tourney apparel. So far we have been right.

Meant my earlier comment as encouragement. For advice re: Screen Printing et al. Their are probably 100 other people on this forum that would give more knowledgeable comments. 

Out of curiosity. Let me know via PM how it works out for you'll on the order.

Good Fortune the order,

Richard


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck, Tufflaw, with your first job. I hear if you have any issues getting the transfers on and need to experiment with time and temp a little that cutting one transfer up for testing is an efficient way to do it. Though from what Colorfast/Chip says, it sounds like there shouldn't be any issue at all, but each press can run a little differently. Best wishes with your job! Hope the shirts come out great.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd like to hear the details on how your order with Versatrans went. I don't use them because they are so expensive but they are nice folks over the phone and they advertise being very fast. One day turnaround I think.


----------



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

wormil said:


> I'd like to hear the details on how your order with Versatrans went. I don't use them because they are so expensive but they are nice folks over the phone and they advertise being very fast. One day turnaround I think.


I got my shirts from SanMar yesterday, I think that was a 2 day turnaround, very nice! Shirts look great too. 

I approved the artwork on 6/30 with Versatrans, so I'll let you know when the transfers arrive - I didn't pay for the 1 day shipping so it's UPS ground I believe. The folks at Versatrans have been extremely nice and patient with me as well.

I thought their prices were about in line with most other companies, who do you normally use?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I normally use F&M.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Tufflaw said:


> I got my shirts from SanMar yesterday, I think that was a 2 day turnaround, very nice! Shirts look great too.
> 
> I approved the artwork on 6/30 with Versatrans, so I'll let you know when the transfers arrive - I didn't pay for the 1 day shipping so it's UPS ground I believe. The folks at Versatrans have been extremely nice and patient with me as well.
> 
> I thought their prices were about in line with most other companies, who do you normally use?


The job I did was ganged 3 images per sheet. The cost was very reasonable. I have tested some F&M transfers. I like the 1 and 2 color prints (SPOT) and they offer a variety of sheet sizes. I intend on using them in the future depending on the size of the design.

As of now Versatrans and F&M would be my first 2 options. Versatrans customer service was excellent.

I too am eager to hear about your experience.


----------



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

OK, so the first order is completed!

As I said, I got the shirts from Sanmar quickly and they looked great, and about an hour ago I got the transfers from Versatrans. I was getting a little worried because I never got a tracking number, but they're here now. I approved the artwork on 6/30, according to the tracking number on the delivery box they were shipped 7/1, and arrived today 7/3. They looked fantastic, and there was an extra transfer included at no charge which was great because I wanted to test it out first. So like a little dork I took a bunch of pictures 

Here's the shirts and transfers:
[Media]http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z16/Tufflaw/IMG_0144.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z16/Tufflaw/IMG_0145.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z16/Tufflaw/IMG_0143.jpg[/media]

Since there was an extra transfer, I tested it out first on one of my old shirts:

[media]http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z16/Tufflaw/IMG_0146.jpg[/media]

And here's what's left on the transfer:

[media]http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z16/Tufflaw/IMG_0147.jpg[/media]

Then I went to work and did the real shirts:

[media]http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z16/Tufflaw/IMG_0148.jpg[/media]

Here's a closeup of the detail:

[media]http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z16/Tufflaw/IMG_0149.jpg[/media]

All done:

[media]http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z16/Tufflaw/IMG_0150.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z16/Tufflaw/IMG_0151.jpg[/media]

Thanks so much to everyone on this site, I definitely couldn't have done it without this board. This is the first time I really created something from nothing, and it's very cool!


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

good job keep up the good work


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics! Great job, glad you had a great time, it is fun, isn't it? Hope things always go so well for you in the future.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Tufflaw,
Nice work, I read you used Versatrans for you order, were those EPT or the versatran type transfer? 
I have placed an order with First Edition and will receive it Monday, and will be placing an order with Versatrans Monday for transfer types; Versatrans, EPT, Foil all in one color and a two color Versatrans transfers. I am looking forward to it and am in the same state of mind you were a few days ago!
Glad to see all turned out well, good job once again!


----------



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

HGE said:


> Tufflaw,
> Nice work, I read you used Versatrans for you order, were those EPT or the versatran type transfer?
> I have placed an order with First Edition and will receive it Monday, and will be placing an order with Versatrans Monday for transfer types; Versatrans, EPT, Foil all in one color and a two color Versatrans transfers. I am looking forward to it and am in the same state of mind you were a few days ago!
> Glad to see all turned out well, good job once again!


Those were the regular versatran transfers, I would have probably used EPT if I was doing Polo shirts or jerseys or something like that. The transfers worked great, they have a very soft feel to them on the shirt, they look like they've been silk screened.

When I first inquired at Versatrans they sent me some samples and I used one of their EPT samples to test out my heat press for the very first time, it looked awesome and the shirt has been washed at least a dozen or so times since then and it looks like brand new. The ink feels a little thicker on the shirt than the versatrans.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea, I got those as well, I am using the EPT on a Bella 1x1 Rib shirt and it says it will hold up, I'm hoping so.
Thanks and GL with the next project.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the follow up and pix. They look great.
It's always a great thrill to get the first paying job under your belt!


----------



## ldhjr (Sep 10, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

